# Early Releases (Waay Early)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea why but the June Black Library releases are now available for pre-order, two months in advance.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/coming-soon/june-2011

At least this means I can start Ulrika earlier than I thought.


Lord of the Night


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

When do you think battle of the fang will be dispatched?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it was on sale early at Salute 2011 just a bit ago. so it should be arriving at my door soon.  Early releases make me "Feel so Good!"


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man!! I so want to read Battle of the Fang!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

So if I order it now will it be dispatched soon?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Battle of the Fang on order then!


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Too bad shipping to the US is too damn expensive  I've got to wait till they come out in bookstores here.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Battle of the Fang on order then!


When do you guys think it will be dispatched, I got it pre ordered at £5.99 at amazon. If I can get it within a week or so I'll get it at bl.com.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> When do you guys think it will be dispatched, I got it pre ordered at £5.99 at amazon. If I can get it within a week or so I'll get it at bl.com.


From Black Library you'll get it in the next two weeks. From amazon you'll get it in seven weeks, the middle of June.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it's not that big of a difference. i don't think it'll be seven weeks, perhaps sooner. Amazon is good about shipping preorders right when they come out.

CP


----------

